# hello



## joshuakane (Dec 28, 2005)

hi, i'm new to the forum and i just wanted to introduce myself.my name is josh. i trained at close range combat academy under my uncle, sifu wayne jackson, in jkd and wing-chun.  i trained for about 8-10 years off and on.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Josh


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Josh :wavey:
Welcome to MT. Please don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have. I look forward to your posts. Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## MJS (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to MT!!!  Enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## Navarre (Dec 28, 2005)

*Welcome to Martial Talk, Josh!!*


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome Josh and happy posting
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome Josh!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## joshuakane (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks for all the welcomes. i look forward to posting.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 28, 2005)

joshuakane said:
			
		

> hi, i'm new to the forum and i just wanted to introduce myself.my name is josh. i trained at close range combat academy under my uncle, sifu wayne jackson, in jkd and wing-chun. i trained for about 8-10 years off and on.


 
Welcome!


----------



## mantis (Dec 28, 2005)

hi
and thanks for not naming the thread "newbie"
coz everyone else does!!
happy posting


----------



## Gemini (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Josh.  I noticed you said "trained" as in past tense. Are you still training or planning to restart at some point in the future?


----------

